# My New SuperFast Splash Proof Red Thermapen Came Today...



## beer-b-q (Feb 7, 2011)

My new Super Fast Red Splash Proof Thermapen came today...

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/thermapen/splashproof_thermapen.html

They had them on sale in January for $79.00 so I decided to get one...

I got the Red one because it is the Fastest...


----------



## les3176 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thats cool!! Red is the color for speed!!!LOL


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats!!

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats they are great


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 7, 2011)

congrats looks real nice.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 7, 2011)

Super Fast Red Owner Here!!

TJ


----------



## ellymae (Feb 7, 2011)

Ohhhhhh  - very nice!

congrats!


----------



## bassman (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice score, Paul.  I have heard though, that the green is actually just a tad faster than the red.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 7, 2011)

Bassman said:


> Nice score, Paul.  I have heard though, that the green is actually just a tad faster than the red.


I kinda wish I had gotten the Green one AND a Yellow one to match my Favorite Football Teams Colors...

*YEA!!! GREEN BAY...  SUPERBOWL 45 CHAMPS...*


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 7, 2011)

Great score Paul - the fact that the Yellow one is in the ad is proof which one is the fastest


----------



## shooter1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome and a great price too! My wife got me one for Christmas and it came with a freebie thermo single probe model which is great as I now have a back-up for my Maverick. But when I opened the package she could tell by my face that something was wrong. I was like I don't want to sound ungrateful but I asked for a Black Themopen and this is Orange. She says I'm sorry I didn't see that you had picked a specific color. Whats the differnce? Well, I said the Black one is the fastest and I figured it wouldn't look as dirty from regular use. I ended up keeping it as I have no patience and I didn't want to wait to send it back and get another one especially during the Christams holidays and I wanted to use it that day. I'm glad I kept it as it turns out the Orange Thermopen is the fastest.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats Paul !

I love mine.

I got blaze orange because I live in PA, and might want to take it hunting with me---Rules are rules!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## timothyrobinson (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the Red Thermapen, Beer-B-Q! (and for not throwing away the "Using Your Thermapen" guide...). For more tips and info, visit http://thermapen.com and if you ever have any questions or need service, we're just an email away ([email protected]thermoworks.com). Happy Q'ing!

Tim (from ThermoWorks)


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 9, 2011)

TimothyRobinson said:


> Congrats on the Red Thermapen, Beer-B-Q! (and for not throwing away the "Using Your Thermapen" guide...). For more tips and info, visit http://thermapen.com and if you ever have any questions or need service, we're just an email away ([email protected]thermoworks.com). Happy Q'ing!
> 
> Tim (from ThermoWorks)


Thanks Tim... Will do...


----------



## sqwib (Feb 9, 2011)

Paul I don't mean to burst your bubble but the red ones are no good, so if you want, I will be kind enough to scrap it for you... you can PM me for my address.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 9, 2011)

nice........ You say you got the red one because its fast but we really know why you got it ......... It has big numbers..............


----------



## tom37 (Feb 10, 2011)

Great Score Paul,

Now I am going to have to research a little more cause I thought red was the fastest tooooooo.


----------

